# Problème Demarrage Icone Forme de Planete



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

j'ai un gros problème avec mon Imac qui tourne sous Macos 9 et n'ayant installer aucun logiciel et n'ayant jamais modifier le hardware du mac il plante bizzarment.

 Quand je l'allume il ne m'affiche pas la fenetre de démmarage de Macos il m'affiche simplement un icone qui clignote et qui represente un planete (terre).

Donc j'ai booter avec le cd de restauration du Imac et j'ai effacer le Disque dur et reinstaller le systeme et je redemarre et c'est toujours la meme chose alors j'ai laisser l'icone clignoter pendant 3 bonnes minutes et la l'icone du systeme avec le point d'interrogation apparait donc je me suis dis que j'allais encore laisser passer 3 minutes en laissant clignoter cette fois ci le logo du systeme et la stupéfaction il demarre.

alors si quelqu'un pourrait me donner des infos sur cet icone qui represente la planete pour que je puisse resoudre ce probleme.

merci vous pouvez m'écrire a l'adresse suivante   mitch@warp4all.com[URL=mailto:mitch@warp4all.com?subject=Probleme Imac]m'ecrire[/URL]


----------



## archeos (6 Novembre 2001)

Le principe du forum c'est d'exposer ses problèmes et d'y trouver des solutions, mais que toutes les discussions aient lieu au vu et au su de tous pour que l'expérience ainsi accumulée profite à tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A mon avis, le tableau de bord Démarrage doit avoir un disque réseau sélectionné comme volume de démarrage. Resélectionne le disque où OS 9 est présent, et tout rentrera dans l'ordre. (espérons)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

C'etait bien ça merci mais la je passe pour un newbie  ;-)


----------



## archeos (6 Novembre 2001)

Pas beaucoup plus que moi, je n'étais absolument pas sur de ma réponse.


----------

